# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Anita Hill's opinion of Bret Kavanaugh

## Unregistered

When the Kavanaugh confirmation hearings began and before the Christine Blasey Ford matter developed I saw Anita Hill testify about Brett Kavanaugh. It was quite surprising, she said many very good things. Now I can't find anything about that, I can only find what Anita Hill has to say about the Christine Blasey Ford matter.

What I saw looked like she was testifying for congress but I am not sure. I am not sure when the actual testimony occurred, it might be from the past, before the Brett Kavanaugh confirmation hearings. I am not sure but I think I saw it on the One America News channel.

Does anyone have any information about Anita Hill saying good things about Brett Kavanaugh?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Anita Hill _on_ Bret Kavanaugh?  I'd bet a cyber nickel Anita loved to be on Clarence's BBC. She got miffed when he went off to get some other pussy. Just the usual stuff. The last straw for Anita was that Clarence preferred white girls.

There's three sides to every story: his side, her side, and the truth.

----------


## shozab

> Anita Hill _on_ Bret Kavanaugh?  I'd bet a cyber nickel Anita loved to be on Clarence's BBC. She got miffed when he went off to get some other pussy. Just the usual stuff. The last straw for Anita was that Clarence preferred white girls.
> 
> There's three sides to every story: his side, her side, and the truth.


https://allcracksoftware.com/intelli...ins-license-r/

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> https://allcracksoftware.com/intelli...ins-license-r/


All crack cocaine?  Does _all_ mean it's pure?

----------

